# Good Estate Agents Gibraltar / La Linea



## Coco77 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi

Can anyone recommend any Estate Agents please?

Also, what do these rentals include? Is gas/electricity part of it? How about broadband/wifi/wireless?

Are there any long term unfurnished rentals? I would prefer this  I guess these would be cheaper to rent? 

Thank you.

coco


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Coco77 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone recommend any Estate Agents please?
> 
> ...


There are quite a few agents in Gib, its simply a matter of going on the net, searching and phoning them, I dont think that there are many members in Gib who could actually recommend anyone, but they're probably all "much of a muchness". Most rentals dont include utilities or broadband, altho that maybe negotiable??

Jo xxx


----------



## jammake (Feb 4, 2012)

I am looking for a spare room in la linea

any ideas?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jammake said:


> I am looking for a spare room in la linea
> 
> any ideas?


are you working on Gib?

best idea would be to ask around at work & look in local papers/shops on Gib & La Linea itself


----------

